# Nu 4'm 4 fone cams



## KmH (Jul 4, 2012)

*In the Camera Forum TPF section.

Forum: Cell Phone Cameras & Camera Phones*

*General discussions for all things related to Camera Phones, cell phone cameras, phone camera accessories, camera apps, mobile phone mounts and more!​*


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 4, 2012)

LMAO at title


----------



## Overread (Jul 4, 2012)

I had to read that title 6 times and still didn't get it right


----------



## GnipGnop (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think anyone gets the title because it's not 1998 anymore. Phones all have full keyboards now and no one texts like that.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2012)

I apologize that you don't get the joke.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2012)

Is there a way to put that new forum on my ignore list?


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2012)

Well there are physical Ignore Lists, and then there are mental Ignore Lists.

You can certainly avoid that forum if you choose to.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

It's going to be a fauxtographer circus!


----------



## IByte (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> It's going to be a fauxtographer circus!



Be the first to post...I dare you lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> I apologize that you don't get the joke.



I get it, and it is more sad than funny!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

IByte said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ironic thing is I probably use my camera phone more than my dslr.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is there a way to put that new forum on my ignore list?



Some one with cell phone, thousands into hot lights, a professional makeup artist, and amazing re-toucher might make ya look.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh no, not _that _&#8203;guy.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Oh no, not _that _&#8203;guy.



Lol, what guy?  Just a joke.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

Haven't you seen this?

The iPhone Fashion Shoot - Lee Morris Shoots With The 3GS Fstoppers on Vimeo

How stereotypically "douchebag 30-something photographer" is this guy?


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Haven't you seen this?
> 
> The iPhone Fashion Shoot - Lee Morris Shoots With The 3GS Fstoppers on Vimeo
> 
> How stereotypically "douchebag 30-something photographer" is this guy?



Yeah I know that guy.  I thought you were saying I'm that guy.  Now it is all clear to me.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

HAHA! You might be a douchebag 30-something, but you're not THAT douchebag 30-something


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> HAHA! You might be a douchebag 30-something, but you're not THAT douchebag 30-something



Lol!  I'll  be 30 in October!  


I have to work on the douchebag part though.  I'm too nice.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

<< easily confused douchebag. i was thinking of myself.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jul 5, 2012)

I get the joke. My point was that people texted like that when phones didn't have keyboards and it was easier to text shorthand. In the past 5 years or so most phones now have full keyboards, so shorthand texting is no longer relevant.

No need to apologize. You just needed clarification.


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys - Use. the. new. forum............. 

Posts in this thread with phone photos, phone photo links have been moved to the new forum.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ lmao. classic.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

Moved to a new forum with their own threads whose responses, within those new threads, now make no sense and seem out of place.


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 10, 2012)

I had an anyerizm trying too reed tha teyetle.


----------

